# Plastisol transfers vs. generic screenprint



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

is it really true that the plastisol transfers are more like "rubber" and thicker than generic screenprint?


----------



## shawscreen (Mar 14, 2008)

from my experience I would say the opposite, a printed transfer would usually be thinner therefore less rubbery...
unless you go for waterbased inks that is


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

> is it really true that the plastisol transfers are more like "rubber" and thicker than generic screenprint?


No, not true. Some might be; like cold peel transfers. Stick with hot peel (aka hot split) and no one will know the difference from direct screen print.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Both screen plastisol transfers and direct screen printing can be "thick" and "rubbery" depending on how they are printed.....On the other hand they can also be much softer and thinner if printed differently...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

NBG said:


> Hi,
> 
> is it really true that the plastisol transfers are more like "rubber" and thicker than generic screenprint?


There are various types of transfers. Many people think of lithograph transfers which are printed on a vinyl backer. Years ago they also received a heavy clear coat on top which made them even thicker and more rubbery. Different product than spot color plastisol.


----------



## Prudat (Oct 4, 2014)

I have had bad experiences with the transfers and avoid them. Mainly peeling or flaking off.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Prudat said:


> I have had bad experiences with the transfers and avoid them. Mainly peeling or flaking off.


Properly made and applied, transfers work very well.....I have sold 100s of thousands over the past 30 years.....

And it is also important to know improperly printed and cured direct screen printing can also have it's moments of "crap"....


----------

